# Access to Miami River in Dayton and below



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Not familiar with Dayton very much, but every time I drive through I see all the open banks and think about fishing the river. But then I never see any real access points for parking, etc. Just wondering if there are any legit places to park nearby (don't want to get towed away or ticketed). Or any parks with access? Any suggestions? Don't really see anyone fishing either, so why? Is this a dumb idea?

Should mention, I'm talking about bank fishing, not boats or kayaks.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

What part of Dayton?(general area only please) There is tons of decent fishing in the city. If your talking around downtown, park anywhere nearby on streets where they're not metered or no parking zones. walk around, you'd be surprised what you can get into round here!


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks. Guess I'll try there. I was really thinking of that wide expanse that flows parallel to I-75 to the south of the city and towards Dayton Daily News. Looks wide open, but wasn't sure if it was prohibited access because of the industry behind it. Also area along Carillon park - is that a "no fishing" area?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

zooks said:


> Thanks. Guess I'll try there. I was really thinking of that wide expanse that flows parallel to I-75 to the south of the city and towards Dayton Daily News. Looks wide open, but wasn't sure if it was prohibited access because of the industry behind it. Also area along Carillon park - is that a "no fishing" area?


You can fish it. The bike path goes along that whole stretch. If I were you, I would park somewhere like cat mangler mentioned and then start down the bike path. That's how 90% of my trips start out. I like to bike to certain areas and then hide my bike in the woods while I wade spots.


----------



## BTTRNT8888 (Apr 26, 2007)

You might try in West Carrollton below the dam. Here are a couple pics from that area.


----------



## knuckleric (Mar 4, 2015)

zooks said:


> Thanks. Guess I'll try there. I was really thinking of that wide expanse that flows parallel to I-75 to the south of the city and towards Dayton Daily News. Looks wide open, but wasn't sure if it was prohibited access because of the industry behind it. Also area along Carillon park - is that a "no fishing" area?


Out by the Dayton daily news building (you're taking about the big one visible from 75 right, not the one by UD campus?) there's a park called Crain's run that has a parking lot a short walk from the river in that area. The bank is several feet higher than the river there if I remember correctly, but that changes if you're willing to walk a while up or down the river.









Plenty of places to park by carillon park, most is right along the bank and is free abs open between certain hours, but the river along there is very very shallow with the work they're doing on it for the kayakers, but deepens a little again after the low head dam that's just south of there.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

The GMR river map is helpful have u looked at that?


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

Rooks, about a mile north of Crains Run is the low dam. If you look at the map, Shephard Rd is the next road north of Medlar. Shephard T's the low dam parking area. The river is right next to the road and bike path. Catfishers get busy at night. Check fishing-crew.com drop down to Ohio then Miami River. Some big bass, saugeye, catfish being caught by looks of photos and fisherman I've talked to


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

In Miamisburg, head south on old 25. As you get out of town, you'll pass some ball fields(on the right), then you'll pass the bridge that cross's the river(you will notice power plant on other side of river). About 1/4 mile down, on the right, you can park and fish the underwater dam there(always a car or 2 there). About 3/4 mile further down, on the right, is Crains Run park. The first entrance is not the one mentioned earlier by others. This one, there's what looks like an old gravel pit. The second entrance goes right into a parking lot outside the fence that surrounds the park. Go to the river there and you can follow the bike path south to what use to be another underwater dam but except for some large concrete blocks/slabs, it's been long gone since the 70's. There, I have heard of many fish of substantial size being caught there. Friends have told me of hookimg fish that never turned around and stripped their lines. As always, be careful in those area's, water swifter than it looks and it's unforgiving( friend's son-in-law drowned there some years ago) Good luck


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

That's a lot of new spots to try. Whenever I see the river in Dayton, the banks always seem so clean and easily accessible. Much different farther south. Hard to believe it's the same river. Looking forward to a few expeditions around Dayton. Also didn't realize there was a bike trail.

Another question I didn't think of, how are these areas safety wise (daytime)?


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

BTTRNT8888, Would like to catch a few of those.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

There is no good fishing anywhere on the GMR. The bike path is dangerous at all times of day and night. Law enforcement doesn't even go there. The pull of the dams is so great it has actually sucked walkers and bikers off the path to their death. Homeless camps, druggies, gang bangers, rabid racoons, it's a bad time man. Stick with the State and County parks, they're your best bet. The guys at the boathouses/baitshops there will tell you EXACTLY where to go on the lakes to catch all the fish you want.

Off you go and Bob's your uncle. (that's Brit speak) Enjoy!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Besides, I've thrown so much dynamite in the GMR between Miamitown and Dayton there are no fish left.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Believe what you wanna believe. If anybody has got any smarts about them, you never go fishing at any river by yourself anyway, period. Same with gravel pits(fished a dead guy out of one years ago). And remember, if you have to be by yourself, Ohio IS a open carry state, don't have to say much more than that! And as far as state parks go, you have to wait until they open the park and you better be gone before it gets dark. Have met people who have walked back to their cars only to see the gate(s) lock across entrance. 40 years of fishing around here and only problems I've had is with drunks at a pay lake, go figure.


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

EStrong said:


> There is no good fishing anywhere on the GMR. The bike path is dangerous at all times of day and night. Law enforcement doesn't even go there. The pull of the dams is so great it has actually sucked walkers and bikers off the path to their death. Homeless camps, druggies, gang bangers, rabid racoons, it's a bad time man. Stick with the State and County parks, they're your best bet. The guys at the boathouses/baitshops there will tell you EXACTLY where to go on the lakes to catch all the fish you want.
> 
> Off you go and Bob's your uncle. (that's Brit speak) Enjoy!


Don't forget about those Pokémon Go players. They are the real danger.


----------



## Kirkdogg55 (Apr 11, 2016)

http://newserver.miamiconservancy.org/recreation/documents/GMRRiverMap_1A.pdf

Here is map of the GMR... Should be self explanatory, although it does not list the locations or Druggies, hobos, or rabid raccoons.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

streamstalker said:


> Been fishing rivers by myself since I was 12.


And you're what, 15 now? LOL... 

Here's a good map of the GMR. Study wisely...

View media item 79182


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

Age, heck boys, I use to ski the river in the 60's,,,,,,,,,,,,,,until we all got sick(the runs, etc, you get the idea). have never gotten back in, haha. It's been close to 50 years, have to admit , it's MUCH cleaner now than it was them but I'll still pass.


----------



## Dross (Mar 19, 2012)

All the dams were still up, Chautauqua was really nice, very wide there across from Crains Run Park, fairly deep too. On weekends, major country stars would perform on the outdoor stage next to the river, people would anchor their boats and watch the shows, nice time.


----------

